# Deeper Detail V's Focus RS



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I got a call for this Focus RS a week or so ago, and after a good chat an enhancement detail was decided over a couple of days. 
Due to the vehicle only being 2 mins up the road and the owner Mat, who was such a nice guy, constantly supplying me with coffee, bacon butties and cream buns, I decided to spend a little longer on it, to get more correction out of the paint and also fill the gap until my next booking a few days later....

So, on with the detail. Not many of the wash process as it was pretty chilly, the vehicle was pretty clean and also I couldn't get my wet suit gloves off to take the pics!

Usual pre rinse to loosen any dirt (with Mats jet powered heated pressure washer)
Washed via 3BM (wheels, wash, rinse)
Smart Wheels
IronX
Tardis
Stjarnagloss mild and safe clay

Randoms before taken inside:








































































































































Taken inside to see what I was up against:










After a brief test finding the right polish/pad combo for the paint:










So on with before and after shots.... Paint readings taken as I went along.
All at various stages of the process, some before refinement, some after, IPA wipe down at the end...



















































































































































































































































































































Difficult areas polished by hand with S3 Gold and a German applicator (both sides used)

























































































































































































































After a careful clean down, the wheels were then coated with britemax extreme elements, a nice alternative to jetseal 109 which can be left on as long as you like, tires dressed with highstyle, trim with Auto finesse revive and paintwork protected with my DD-CC wax, which is getting good reports from everyone at the moment.












































































































































































Thanks for looking, as always if you got this far..... Comments and questions welcome......

Thanks again Mat, for all your hospitality, appreciated :thumb:

Mike @ DD


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Cracking work Mike :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!! Fantastic job!
MKii escort dont look bad either!!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Amazing looking finish!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys :thumb:

A few fine RS specimens there. Best I have seen in the flesh, fully restored.


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

nice results there, that garage looks like a ford enthusiasts dream!


----------



## matsgarage (May 4, 2011)

Would just like to say thanks to Mike for doing my car, I can definitely recommend him to anyone who is thinking of having their car Detailed. 

I was in two minds about whether to spend hard earned money on my car, but after seeing the results, and I'm sure you'll agree, it's worth every penny.

And Abi says she made you more coffees than I did so she wants a mention :wave:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Mike. Look's to be some fine looking RS variants under wraps behind it.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

matsgarage said:


> Would just like to say thanks to Mike for doing my car, I can definitely recommend him to anyone who is thinking of having their car Detailed.
> 
> I was in two minds about whether to spend hard earned money on my car, but after seeing the results, and I'm sure you'll agree, it's worth every penny.
> 
> And Abi says she made you more coffees than I did so she wants a mention :wave:


Thanks for the comment Mat, appreciated. Any time mate :thumb:

And yes, thank you Abi, you make a fine cup of coffee. (Better than I can make!)


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Mike


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

@alanp - Some fine examples yes

@Scott - Yes mate, true head turners as I'm sure RS enthusiasts will know whilst driving them..... I'll see if Mat will let me take a couple a pics when I pick my civic up...

@butler2.8i - cheers matey :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Mike, really pleased that your new wax is going well. I'd love to try it sometime so i'll keep an eye out!

Nice to read the good comments from the customer too, keep up the good work!


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice work Mike.

And I'm sure I've seen this car down near Jnc 36 McD's recently? Cant be too many of them around locally.

May have to trial your wax when the weather improves a bit.


----------



## matsgarage (May 4, 2011)

PABLO1977 said:


> Nice work Mike.
> 
> And I'm sure I've seen this car down near Jnc 36 McD's recently? Cant be too many of them around locally.
> 
> May have to trial your wax when the weather improves a bit.


No its not mine, my cars get tucked up for the winter and dont get used :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

PABLO1977 said:


> Nice work Mike.
> 
> And I'm sure I've seen this car down near Jnc 36 McD's recently? Cant be too many of them around locally.
> 
> May have to trial your wax when the weather improves a bit.


Cheers mate, if your close by then you could save a bit of money by picking a pot up rather than posting it... It is good for this weather though as most of the dirt jet washes off...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic job


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks gorgeous 

Top work! :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job, love these blue RS focus


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning work. The colour looks so deep in the finished pics.

Just got hold of some of the Britemax Extreme Elements. Looking forward to trying it even more now :thumb:


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Didnt know there were that many RSs local to me.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

And Deeper Detail wins the end, stunning


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very very nice, looking stunning !


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

Incredible:argie:

I hate fords but love this:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks amazing bud.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning! Would love to see some more pics of the RS2k


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

savage work.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

id_doug said:


> Stunning work. The colour looks so deep in the finished pics.
> 
> Just got hold of some of the Britemax Extreme Elements. Looking forward to trying it even more now :thumb:


Thanks Doug.

Extreme elements is a great performer and a nice alternative to the more commonly used jetseal, both very similar in application and removal, but I think extreme elements tips jetseal on finished looks. Great as a base before a nuba as well :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

craig b said:


> Didnt know there were that many RSs local to me.


Whereabouts are you Craig?


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Just off Airmyn road.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> And Deeper Detail wins the end, stunning


Cheers Derek, a rewarding detail.


Herefordquattro said:


> Incredible:argie:
> I hate fords but love this:thumb:


Thanks mate


raitkens83 said:


> Looks amazing bud.


Cheers Chris, nice one, as always, speak to you soon :thumb:


cotter said:


> Stunning! Would love to see some more pics of the RS2k


Thanks mate, I'll ask Mat if I can take some pics next time I'm at his place.


feeler said:


> savage work.


Cheers mate

Thanks for all the comments guys if I've missed anyone

Mike


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Deeper Detail said:


> Thanks Doug.
> 
> Extreme elements is a great performer and a nice alternative to the more commonly used jetseal, both very similar in application and removal, but I think extreme elements tips jetseal on finished looks. Great as a base before a nuba as well :thumb:


I love Britemax Blackmax and i4Detailing ran a group buy on this, so I had to grab one to try. Like I said really looking forward to having a crack with it now.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Coming soon..... As soon as I have been back to complete the extra task at hand this weekend......


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

id_doug said:


> I love Britemax Blackmax and i4Detailing ran a group buy on this, so I had to grab one to try. Like I said really looking forward to having a crack with it now.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Blackmax is a really nice finishing polish/glaze, I do have it in my arsenal. Great for whichever task you are using it for :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

always been a fan of these 
always in green but now you have had a bash at the blue wow

these two pics are fantastic
the blue now looks awesome so deep and wet looking

your new wax certainly suits this car,im going to put it on a black next week

first class work Mike

http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz18/ruffboy1/BlueRSFocus/DSC01660.jpg

http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz18/ruffboy1/BlueRSFocus/DSC01875.jpg


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Deeper Detail said:


> Coming soon..... As soon as I have been back to complete the extra task at hand this weekend......


cant wait to see how this will look


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Deeper Detail said:


> Cheers mate, if your close by then you could save a bit of money by picking a pot up rather than posting it... It is good for this weather though as most of the dirt jet washes off...


i can vouch for that

stunning product


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

craig b said:


> Just off Airmyn road.


Not far at all from me then mate. It is surprising, even with rare cars sometimes, how often they pop up, especially if you have a passion for them.

If you ever need any help Craig, products, pointers or otherwise, give me a shout. i'll be happy to help :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> i can vouch for that
> 
> stunning product


Cheers Steve, loving that your loving the product. Shampoo will be on it's way to you next week mate, all being well :thumb:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin job and great pics thanks for sharing :thumb:

there great cars


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> always been a fan of these
> always in green but now you have had a bash at the blue wow
> 
> these two pics are fantastic
> ...


Thanks again Steve. My skills with a camera are not great tbh, but I have a friend that is coaxing me off auto mode!

i like the green also, but the blue is my fav, by a touch (torn between the 2)

Scott from beautechnique has used in on black with great results (posted a pic on twitter) (Thanks Scott) with great reflections and no issues with holograms, so good to go mate. Look forward to your results and send me a link :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Spot on Mr M fantastic work. However... I think your getting a little greedy with the 12c's :lol:

Keep it up bud :thumb:


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Theres a couple of Queens in my garage you might like to take a look at. I'll give you a call.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Great work on a great car, really liking the work space as well.
That MK2 RS2000 peeking from under the plastic looks very tantalising


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> Spot on Mr M fantastic work. However... I think your getting a little greedy with the 12c's :lol:
> 
> Keep it up bud :thumb:


Cheers Dave. I was surprised to get another so quickly, but sooo nice to work on.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

craig b said:


> Theres a couple of Queens in my garage you might like to take a look at. I'll give you a call.


Any time Craig, I'll look forward to it.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great Mike :wave:

I'm wanting to get another coat of your wax on today but i think that the water will freeze as i'm washing. Can't believe how cold it is.

I bet the owner was over the moon with the results :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Mate, that looks dripping wet!! Awesome Job!!! Made a beautiful car look it's absolute best!!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Top work mike, I would love that escort cosworth, my ultimate dream car.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Looks great Mike :wave:
> 
> I'm wanting to get another coat of your wax on today but i think that the water will freeze as i'm washing. Can't believe how cold it is.
> 
> I bet the owner was over the moon with the results :thumb:


Cheers Sarah. I would hazard a guess it's to cold, if it's anything like the temps here. 
I had a car freeze on me last saturday and even after 2 hrs inside a unit, it still didn't thaw!



Morty197 said:


> Mate, that looks dripping wet!! Awesome Job!!! Made a beautiful car look it's absolute best!!


Thanks for the comment mate :thumb:



Dan J said:


> Top work mike, I would love that escort cosworth, my ultimate dream car.


Cheers Dan. The cozzy is a lovely example, I'm sure Mat will be very proud of it.
Where's your Jag post anyways???


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Deeper Detail said:


> Cheers Dan. The cozzy is a lovely example, I'm sure Mat will be very proud of it.
> Where's your Jag post anyways???


He should be after what you've done to that focus:thumb:

Jag xkr thread will pop up soon once I've organised the pics etc.


----------



## mcwharam (Apr 23, 2008)

what an amazing finish


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Deeper Detail said:


> Cheers Sarah. I would hazard a guess it's to cold, if it's anything like the temps here.
> I had a car freeze on me last saturday and even after 2 hrs inside a unit, it still didn't thaw!


Car had done 1,000 motorway miles since i waxed it and was in a bit of a state. Washed it with banana gloss today and dried it using your quick detailer. It's come up a treat to say it's only had a wash :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys :thumb:



SarahAnn said:


> Car had done 1,000 motorway miles since i waxed it and was in a bit of a state. Washed it with banana gloss today and dried it using your quick detailer. It's come up a treat to say it's only had a wash :thumb:


Good stuff Sarah, I've still yet to use the QD in that way :lol:
Have you had any snow? We're still white over here and has being 0 degrees all day. It's warming up over the next few days though, to actually get some jobs done!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yes, we still have lots of the white stuff but managed a quick wash here :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

mcwharam said:


> what an amazing finish


Thanks mate :thumb:



SarahAnn said:


> Oh yes, we still have lots of the white stuff but managed a quick wash here :thumb:


I'm all excited after a few days of warmer weather so I'll actually get the van clean and other bookings sorted..... Last week was a nightmare....


----------



## tesscott6312 (Apr 24, 2006)

What an amazing colour!!!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

tesscott6312 said:


> What an amazing colour!!!


I think it's my favourite :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Stunning.:thumb:
Brilliant job.


----------



## tesscott6312 (Apr 24, 2006)

Deeper Detail said:


> I think it's my favourite :thumb:


Well it's certainly mine!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

toomanycitroens said:


> Stunning.:thumb:
> Brilliant job.


Thank you :thumb:



tesscott6312 said:


> Well it's certainly mine!


Nice :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

colarado red said:


> Stunning work


Thanks mate, cheers for the comment :thumb:


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW!!! love this 2 AWESOME gr8 car n job!!!!
nick.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work mate.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

scoTTV6 said:


> WOW!!! love this 2 AWESOME gr8 car n job!!!!
> nick.


Thanks Nick, very kind. I have more to add to this thread if I ever get chance!

(Stone chip repair etc)


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

some very nice cars in that garage. for me that is the best colour for the RS well done


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice work mate.


Thanks Al, cheers matey :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Neilb1 said:


> some very nice cars in that garage. for me that is the best colour for the RS well done


Can't argue with you at all Neil, Mat has good taste in cars :thumb:


----------

